# Raspberry -  was kann ich damit alles machen?



## PhoenixEX (22. Januar 2018)

Hey leute,

ich wollte mal folgendes wissen:
irgendwie habe ich aktuell Interesse an der Raspberry 3.
Nur was genau kann ich den damit alles so machen?
Also allgemeine Vorteile und wie ungefähr läuft das ab bzw. wofür verwendet Ihr es Beispielsweise?
Muss ich alle Programme selbst programmieren?

Danke
MfG


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Sowohl als auch.

Du kannst damit Programme programmieren.

Als auch vorgefertige Programme einsetzen, gibt momentan viel was mittlerweile auf dem Pi läuft.
Muss halt Arm unterstützen.

Ich nutze meinen für:

Onlinebanking
VPN Server
VNC Server


Viele nutzen Ihn aber auch als z.B. Mediacenter mit Kodi, finde ich aber nicht so gut weil relativ wenig Leistung aber wer nur bei Kodi bleibt kann das machen.
Amazon kann man sich damit aber aus dem Kopf streichen

Oder als Retrokonsole Retropie.

Gibt da recht viele Aufgabengebiete.
Googel doch mal ein wenig.

Du brauchst dafür noch eine :

Micro SD Karte
Pi gehäuse
Netzteil mit 2,5-3A


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch.
> 
> Du kannst damit Programme programmieren.
> 
> ...


Amazon-Video läuft auch mittlerweile.

Klar "nur" 720p, mehr macht die Youtube App auch nicht aber es sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus aufm Fernseher.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Amazon-Video läuft auch mittlerweile.
> 
> Klar "nur" 720p, mehr macht die Youtube App auch nicht aber es sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus aufm Fernseher.



Aber nicht in Kodi integriert oder wie löst du das genau?

"normal" per Browser?


Mir ist er für solche Aufgaben leider etwas zu träge.
Für die von mir aufgezählten bin ich rundum zufrieden mit dem kleinen Pi.
Der läuft 24/7 und ich muss nicht wen nich shopen will immer den großen PC anmachen.

Zudem greift der Pi noch auf meien Video/Bildbearbeitungs VM vom Server zu .
Läuft auch einwandfrei


----------



## PhoenixEX (22. Januar 2018)

Danke euch erstmals
gucke gerade in youtube ein video
ist ja voll damit 
werde es mir anschaffen scheint wirklich sehr intersannt zu sein 

unabhängig davon
ist es empfehlenswert einen kühlkörper zu kaufen?
ich mein oc habe ich nicht vor
aber ohne kühler....?


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Da die Dinger sau wenig kosten würde ich welche mitnehmen.
Schau mal bei verschiedenen Onlineplattformen nach.
Die haben meistens Sets mit Gehäuse / Netzteil / Kühlkörper für 10-15 €.

Bei der SD Karte würde ich auf so was setzen:
SanDisk Ultra Android microSDXC 64GB bis zu 80 MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

GB natürlich einfach frei wählen.
8gb langem dem Pi dicke.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Januar 2018)

Kodi macht standart mässig mit dem Youtube Plugin 720P 

Ich hab mehrere Pi´s ( alles 3 B ) für Kodi bzw als Media Player. 
Einen hab ich als erweiterte Steuerung für meine 3D Drucker, mit 10.4" Touchscreen, da läuft im hintergrund auch nen Webserver der eine Bedienoberfläche für die Drucker per Webinterface bereit stellt, dazu noch ein Mpeg Streamer um die Drucker per Webcam im Blick zu behalten,  Nen Videorecorder der mir von jeden Druck ein Video und eine Zeitraffer Aufnahme erstellt, ein Renderprogramm das mir von jeder Druckdatei ein Renderbild erstellt, ein FileServer + FTP Server um auf die Dateien zuzugreifen und um neue Druckjobs hochzuladen.  Dann nutz ich die GPIO Pins zur steuerung diverser Module am Drucker, um z.b Zusatzkühlung oder Zusatzheizung zuzuschalten, Temperatur überwachung vom Druckraum,  Steuerung der RGB Beleuchtung im Drucker.  Allerdings sei hier gesagt das ich da schon langsam an die grenzen vom PI Komme, vorallem dadurch das die 4 USB Ports und der Netzwerkanschluss einen Bus teilen und deswegen entweder bei hoher Netzwerklast die USB Ports massiv an Geschwindigkeit verlieren, oder die USB Ports sind ausgelastet und dafür geht die Netzwerkleistung in die Knie, bei 3 Cameras mit 640*480 gehts noch, bei 4 wirds schon sehr sehr kritisch, und das Rendern von großen Druckjobs dauert teilweise bis zu 5 Minuten 

Und letztendlich den dritten nutze ich für Basteleien oder zum Testen von Programmen fürs Rapid Prototyping

Edit : Kühlung hat keiner meiner PI´s lediglich der für die Drucker bekommt ein bisschen Luftstrom ab. 
Netzteil unbedingt das Original kaufen, und kein Handynetzteil nehmen !


----------



## doncamill (22. Januar 2018)

Ich nutze meinen als Retrokonsole mit Retropie.

Funktioniert super. Habe mir noch 2 Snes Controller und ein Snes Case dazu geholt.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Kodi integriert oder wie löst du das genau?
> 
> "normal" per Browser?
> 
> ...


[Release] Amazon Prime Instant Video  - Addon releases - Kodinerds.net - Deutschsprachiges Forum zum Kodi Entertainment Center

Ist ein Addon direkt in Kodi, aber in Verbindung mit OpenElec Libreelec.

Es geht auch alles mit dem RP3 aber er könnte ruhig das doppelte leisten damit vieles flüssiger oder auch nativ in 1080p gestreamt werden kann.

Deshalb würd ich ihn auch nicht als erste Wahl dafür empfehlen. Man muss aber auch bedenken das er grademal 30€ kostet.


----------



## PhoenixEX (22. Januar 2018)

Mal ne Frage
Wenn ich aber das Gerät als Konsole verwende(bsp SNES), dann kann ich es aber immernoch weiter als Gerät bsp zum Filme gucken verwenden oder?

Gibt es eventuell eine Seite, wo ich eventuel fertige Software bereits downloaden kann und auf das Gerät abspielen lassen kann?


----------



## dekay55 (22. Januar 2018)

Ja bei Kodi hat man leider nen paar Einschränkungen. z.b Das Menü ist sehr träge sobald nen Video abgespielt wird, aber es liegt noch im verschmerzbaren bereich.  Man muss halt bedenken, das ding ist ein Bastel Computer als das wurde er entwickelt und gebaut. Plug N Play is da oftmal einfach nicht gegeben, kleines beispiel beim letzten Raspian ( Jessie Relase ) musste ich den Kernel neu Kompilieren weil mein Touchscreen nicht mehr unterstützt wurde. Hatte ich vorher auch noch nie gemacht. Und man darf keine hübsche GUI erwarte, die gibts nur selten außer man nutzt nen Linux mit Desktop Oberfläche, man ist aber nicht nur an Linux gebunden, von Microsoft gibts auch Windows 10 für den PI zum experimentieren.

Hab ich hier was von SNES Case gehört ? Hab mir letzt nen NES Case gedruckt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit ; um deine Frage zu beantworten, Nein weil die Programme dazu fehlen, du kannst sie selbst einbinden und das ganze Linux im Hintergrund dir deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, nur ob dann die Leistung noch reicht is fraglich.


----------



## tobse2056 (22. Januar 2018)

Auf meinen Pi 2B läuft ein FHEM Server ( Hausautomatisierung ) , Openmediavault (NAS)  und Pi-Hole als DNS Server.

Als Server ist das ging echt zu gebrauchen aufgrund der geringen Stromaufnahme , als NAS aber  nur ein geschränkt da die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse limitieren sowie das 100mbit Netzwerk Interface.


----------



## Meph (22. Januar 2018)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber das Gerät als Konsole verwende(bsp SNES), dann kann ich es aber immernoch weiter als Gerät bsp zum Filme gucken verwenden oder?



Wie dekay55 sagte, kann die Leistung knapp werden. Aber wenn es kein Problem ist kurz zum Pi zu laufen und die SD-Karte zu wechseln, funktioniert es natürlich das OS jedes mal neu einzulegen. Dafür brauchst du natürlich ein Case, das den Slot nicht verdeckt und für jedes OS eine extra SD-Karte


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. Januar 2018)

Ambilight!


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

Openhab 
Heimautomatisierung


----------



## Manu221338 (23. Januar 2018)

Meine PIs laufen zum einen als Ersatz für meine CCU2 (Homematic Steuerungszentrale), zum anderen als Homebridge um Homematic Geräte per Apple-Geräte anzusteuern.


----------



## lunaticx (24. Januar 2018)

Digitaler Bilderrahmen geht auch 

Oder digitaler Bilderrahmen mit interaktiven Kalender


----------



## Scientist (25. Januar 2018)

Auf meinem Banana Pi 1 (vergleichbar mit einem Raspberry Pi 1) laeuft Pihole, pyLoad, Nextcloud (sehr traege, weshalb ein Umzug bevorsteht) und dient mir allgemein als kleiner Netzwerkspeicher.


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

Scientist schrieb:


> Auf meinem Banana Pi 1 (vergleichbar mit einem Raspberry Pi 1) laeuft Pihole, pyLoad, Nextcloud (sehr traege, weshalb ein Umzug bevorsteht) und dient mir allgemein als kleiner Netzwerkspeicher.



Filtert Pi-hole bei dir auch so wenig raus?

habe es mal vor 1 Woche getestet und war nicht sonderlich begeistert.
Hatte sogar das Phänomen das manche Youtube Werbung blockiert wurde und andere wieder nicht.

habe es wieder deinstalliert und nutze je PC wieder einen Adblocker.....schade....


----------



## dressler18 (25. Januar 2018)

Ich werde zusätzlich zu meiner Synology NAS noch mit einem Raspberry ein Backup der NAS einrichten und zwar so, das ich es nur zum sichern der NAS an den Strom anhänge für den Fall der Fälle... 

PiHole kann ich von erfahrungswerten zweier Freunde auch nur bedingt positiv empfehlen. Mal geht's und mal nicht und ständig hin und her.


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Ich werde zusätzlich zu meiner Synology NAS noch mit einem Raspberry ein Backup der NAS einrichten und zwar so, das ich es nur zum sichern der NAS an den Strom anhänge für den Fall der Fälle...
> 
> PiHole kann ich von erfahrungswerten zweier Freunde auch nur bedingt positiv empfehlen. Mal geht's und mal nicht und ständig hin und her.



genau das was auch meine Erfahrung.....


----------



## Scientist (25. Januar 2018)

zu Pihole:

Aufgrund dessen hier nur DNS Anfragen gefiltert werden, denke ich nicht, dass es je so effektiv sein wird, wie ein Adblocker/Skriptblocker-Addon.
Trotzdem finde ich das Ergebnis eigentlich ganz in Ordnung (nur ein paar Tage ohne aktiven Skiptblocker getestet ...).
Wobei ich den großen Vorteil darin sehe, dass Pihole netzwerkweit/bei allen Anwendungen funktioniert und nicht nur auf den Browser beschraenkt ist.

Trotz aktiven Skriptblocker werden 15-20 % der Anfragen geblockt, wobei ich nicht nur die Standard Pihole Listen nutze (bspw.: link).
Die Statistiken foedern aber auch ein bisschen die Paranoia ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Januar 2018)

Ich hab noch einen hier rumfliegen....hatte da hauptsächlich diverse Emulatoren drauf.

Aber is eingestaubt und liegt hier halt nrnoch rum.

Besuch das ding nicht.....


----------



## tandel (27. Januar 2018)

Ich nutz(t)e den Raspi mit Kodi(libreelec) als Mediacenter und Netzwerkfestplatte (externe 2,5" am Raspi, als Spar NAS)

Aber eigentlich nutze ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr. Streams (Netflix, ÖR Mediatheken, youtube, Twitch, google play) steuere ich über mein Tablet+Chromecast am TV. Musik höre ich eher unterwegs und zur Not tut es Kodi auf dem Tablet gekoppelt über Bluetooth mit der Stereoanlage auch. 
Amazon Video läuft über meinen BD Player, das funktioniert mit Chromecast und Raspi leider nicht.

Meine Musik liegt in der Cloud: Mp3s bei Onedrive (1TB im Officepaket für ca. 30€ pro Jahr) dort lade ich auch verschlüsselte Backup Images meiner Systemplatten hoch. Den Musikordner synce ich auf mein Handy und Tablet, da sind jeweils zwei 128 GB SD Karten drin, da passen die 80 GB Musik locker drauf und ich habe immer alle meine Musik offline dabei.

Meine Bilder  liegen bei Amazon (Prime), dort kann ich auch die RAWs unlimitiert speichern. Für ein großes lokales NAS und einem Zugriff per Raspi darauf besteht also kein Bedarf bei mir.

Retropie hatte ich mal getestet. Ist ganz witzig, aber teilweise immer noch fummelig. Wirklich lange gespielt habe ich nicht damit, ich komme ja kaum dazu, die aktuellen Spiele zu spielen-


Insgesamt waren die knapp 50€ aber dennoch eine gute Investition. Sollte ich mal mehr Zeit haben, dann würde ich mir ein paar Smart Home Projekte ansehen. Aber mehr aus Interesse und Weiterbildung, in Smart Home für normalgroßen Wohnungen sehe ich noch keinen echten Mehrwert.


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

Du könntest auf den Raspberry Kodi (xbmc) installieren und im Anschluss dann über Kodi direkt die Konsole laufen lassen. z.B. SNES

Kodi-> Downloads | Kodi | Open Source Home Theater Software
Roms/Emulatoren -> ROMNation.NET Roms and Emulators SNES Roms MAME Roms N64 roms


----------



## PhoenixEX (6. Februar 2018)

Leute ich danke euch für eure Tipps
Habs mir jetzt zugelegt und bräuchte Hilfe, da ich ein Angfänger bin
Hier der Link:
Raspberry Pi 3 gekauft, was jetzt?


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

Vergesst was ich geschrieben habe, ich war dumm


----------



## Scientist (7. Februar 2018)

Von einem RAID war bisher nicht die rede und als Spielerei zum Probieren wird der Pi allemal reichen bzw. ist er genau dafuer gedacht.
Und wenn Zeit keine Rolle spielt und auch die Geduld vorhanden ist, sind auch groeßere Dateien kein Problem.
(Kopiervorgaenge laufen i.d.R. im Hintergrund ab und nach außen hin limitiert meistens auch eher der Upload.)


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

Scientist schrieb:


> Von einem RAID war bisher nicht die rede und als Spielerei zum Probieren wird der Pi allemal reichen bzw. ist er genau dafuer gedacht.
> Und wenn Zeit keine Rolle spielt und auch die Geduld vorhanden ist, sind auch groeßere Dateien kein Problem.
> (Kopiervorgaenge laufen i.d.R. im Hintergrund ab und nach außen hin limitiert meistens auch eher der Upload.)



Oh sorry das war der falsche Thread, betreue noch einen anderen Thread und dachte du wärst der jenige mit dem RAID1 gewesen.

Sorry an der Stelle!

Schaue heute Mittag mal in den anderen Thread rein und schaue ob ich helfen kann.


----------



## bodomatic82 (9. Februar 2018)

kodi drauf hauen


----------



## Drakexz (10. Februar 2018)

Hab mittlerweilen schon mehrere hier für verschiedene Aufgaben. 
- Mediaserver ( Logitech Media Server)
- Media Player, headless (sozusagen eine Squeezebox, gesteuert über ein anderes Gerät mit Webbrowser)
- Mediaplayer mit Touchscreen (Selbstgebaute "Squeezebox Touch") 
- Printserver um einen USB Drucker ins Netzwerk zu bringen. 

Diese Sachen lassen sich auch für einen Laien wie mich relativ einfach einrichten. Ich kann weder programieren noch hab ich viel Erfahrung mit Linux. Etwas googeln und ein bisschen rumspielen bringt einen auch sehr weit.


----------

